# Hemangiosarcoma at 9 months old



## Tundramom (Jan 7, 2018)

Does anyone have experience with the skin version of hemangiosarcoma? My beautiful puppy, Seamus, was diagnosed yesterday. He had an ugly growth on his neck and we had it removed. Pathology gave us the diagnosis. Is there any hope? I'm beyond shocked. We are to start advanced screening on Monday to see if any additional instances on heart, spleen, etc. If we find that, I understand the grim reality. I just can't find a lot of info on the skin version and certainly nothing about this happening g to such a young dog.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, I don't know anything about it but wanted to say I'm so sorry you are having to deal with that in such a young dog. It is shocking really. Hope they caught it early and there is no more.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

My agility instructors senior border collie had a place removed a couple of years ago. They got good margins, and he is still with her and the hemangio has not spread. I think the skin kind, if it has not metast, can be treated. 

Please let us know how things go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a good friend whose now 11-1/2 year old Golden was diagnosed with it at about 2 years old. I believe it recurred once.
You have to be very vigilant, but yes, there's LOTS of hope.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Yesss, of course there is hope. Please try to stay optimistic knowing many dogs survive with hemangiosarcoma . Kindly also check "ketopetsanctuary". Besides I'm Yunity, surgery, chemo etc.... first of all change her diet. We are with one of our dogs on the program. It's a dog we rescued a couple of months ago. Unfortunately, it was already too late. However, we try to extend his life. He is a fighter. However, if you decide to go with ketogenic diet please also become a member on every fb/forum page available . It's very important to use magnesium, potassium , vitamin D supplement in addition to salt once you start keto diet. All will be well .Your dog can pickup every energy you release. Stay determined, optimistic, enjoy many activities with him eliminating the thought / and state of mind "he is sick". Now, you are going to act like a "therapy dog". A body & soul not picking up pessimistic vibrations will heal quicker than you think.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Peri29 said:


> Yesss, of course there is hope. Please try to stay optimistic knowing many dogs survive with hemangiosarcoma . Kindly also check "ketopetsanctuary". Besides I'm Yunity, surgery, chemo etc.... first of all change her diet. We are with one of our dogs on the program. It's a dog we rescued a couple of months ago. Unfortunately, it was already too late. However, we try to extend his life. He is a fighter. However, if you decide to go with ketogenic diet please also become a member on every fb/forum page available . It's very important to use magnesium, potassium , vitamin D supplement in addition to salt once you start keto diet. All will be well .Your dog can pickup every energy you release. Stay determined, optimistic, enjoy many activities with him eliminating the thought / and state of mind "he is sick". Now, you are going to act like a "therapy dog". A body & soul not picking up pessimistic vibrations will heal quicker than you think.


Quackery. Please stop this nonsense.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Artbuc1 said:


> Quackery. Please stop this nonsense.


Why is it "nonsense" ... I am sure you know what are therapy dogs and why we have them. 
First of all, stress lowers the immune system both in humans & animals. And uplifting mood is the best immune booster. Dogs who are treated in a cage at vets give up much quicker than the dogs who are seeing treatment at home. Having rescued many but too many animals, we have seen that.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Artbuc1 said:


> Quackery. Please stop this nonsense.


Dogs pick up on our emotional state - are you really a dog lover if you don't understand this? There is so much we don't know about cancer. Here is a link to discussion of multiple studies that show better outcomes for people with spiritual well-being and a positive outlook, hardly quackery. https://www.fiercehealthcare.com/healthcare/how-spirituality-and-religion-impact-patient-outcomes

As for diets and supplements, if they're done under a vet's care and the owner doesn't spend their life savings on them, there's no reason the owner shouldn't be open minded about holisitc or homeopathic care. Way too many things we don't understand, if my dog had a cancer diagnosis you'd better believe I'd be researching everything under the sun to see if there were possible ideas for help. Try to be nice, you seem so mean when you post like that.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Dear Nolefan, I completely agree with you. Maybe it's not the place but I couldn't help myself writing in here. On Thanksgiving, my dog had splenectomy. Even after multiple ultrasounds at multiple vets, including faculty we were not sure if it was hemangiosarcoma, hemangio or hematoma. Benign or malign we did not know. A prof at the faculty even said that it had multi metas. Than I went to another best one (for ultrasound) he said it is one solid mass ( no appearant meta). Actually later on we understood it was so huge that it did not even fit into the screen of ultrasound and was difficult to measure the borders. Therefore , they thought it was all over. Anyway, I had two options actually three options as vet for this operation who are considered the best. The one in our city good for op but post-up was horrible as we witnessed before. And I was not gonna be even able to spend more than 5 minutes next to her crate ( there are about 6o crates) at the post - up. I did not want my baby to get shocked among so many dogs who are suffering, crying. The second one I could not trust very much even though he is maybe better than the 1st one because he operates even cases where there is not even hope . So, I chose the third one ( in the capital city) and I knew that I made the best choice after the operation. After my baby came back to herself ( still very dizzy though), the vet himself brought her personally to me and he said " I did my job. Now it's your turn". He insisted ( which I was gonna ask even he did not propose) that I spend the whole night with my dog meaning " the more she feels your presence , love, attention the more she will hang on and recover quicker. " And the next day,he made a small op of a rescue dog that I brought for patology.It was the same thing. So, we spent 3 days & nights at the vet . Emotional support is of utmost importance. I know dogs which fly 12 hours ( for ex. the ones from Istanbul to Turkey) that get rash, fever for a couple of days. The stress being crated at the baggage room on an airplane where there is enormous noise, being alone, confined lowers their immune system badly and makes some of them sick .


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

Cutaneous hemangio is an entirely different kettle of fish, so please don’t confuse the OP with discussions of splenic and systemic hemangio. With good surgical and post operative oncological management they can do well. The best place to get the information the OP needs is from a veterinary oncologist, who will have seen and treated many of these masses.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

nolefan said:


> Dogs pick up on our emotional state - are you really a dog lover if you don't understand this? There is so much we don't know about cancer. Here is a link to discussion of multiple studies that show better outcomes for people with spiritual well-being and a positive outlook, hardly quackery. Zhttps://www.fiercehealthcare.com/healthcare/how-spirituality-and-religion-impact-patient-outcomes
> 
> As for diets and supplements, if they're done under a vet's care and the owner doesn't spend their life savings on them, there's no reason the owner shouldn't be open minded about holisitc or homeopathic care. Way too many things we don't understand, if my dog had a cancer diagnosis you'd better believe I'd be researching everything under the sun to see if there were possible ideas for help. Try to be nice, you seem so mean when you post like that.


How dare you question my love for animals? Yes, my Rocky follows me everywhere and constantly studies my body language and facial expressions. This is precisely why I do not look for miracle cures or subject him to experimentation. Do you wear copper bracelets or keep crystal pyramids in your house? If your human partner developed terminal cancer, would you take him/her to Mexico for Laetrile treatments or start feeding copious amounts of apricot pits?

Re stress, I am a major believer of minimizing stress. I believe reducing stress is the most important thing I can do for Rocky. That is why he has never been boarded and why I always let him walk at his own pace and sniff as much as he wants to. My wife used to volunteer at a service dog company. I strongly opposed the whole concept and rigorous training methods. Most of the dogs had to drop out of training because it was too stressful. They would lose weight and have chronic diarrhea. It sickened me to think of how they would live their entire lives in such a highly constrained way. They even had to go potty on demand. I can hardly think about it. But, do I think reducing stress will reverse terminal cancer? No! Not only that, what is more stressful to a dog than subjecting it to multiple trips to clinics to receive painful treatments?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Artbuc1 said:


> How dare you question my love for animals?


I question you because my first thought was that you are some kind of a troll to show up here and be so needlessly negative. Your combative and rude tone undermine any usefulness of your opinions in the conversation. If you really wanted to help the dog and the owner by giving another perspective you might have greater success if you chose your words with greater care.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

nolefan said:


> I question you because my first thought was that you are some kind of a troll to show up here and be so needlessly negative. Your combative and rude tone undermine any usefulness of your opinions in the conversation. If you really wanted to help the dog and the owner by giving another perspective you might have greater success if you chose your words with greater care.


You want negative?


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

Let's try to keep the conversation on topic and respectful of one another's knowledge and opinions in order to address OP's original question. Let me remind everyone of the board rule: 

*13. GoldenRetrieverForum.com Members will treat individuals with respect.* The Golden Retriever Forum relies on its members to self-monitor in terms of rudeness that is just gratuitous. It is one thing to focus passionately on a topic; it is another thing to call someone an offensive name or to be condescending. We hold golden temperaments on high, so let's see our members be friendly to one another as well, even when disagreements occur. You may respectfully disagree with a member’s point of view but do not assault the member or individual personally, or be rude in your responses. Do not use statements that incite conflicts among members. This could include such things as rehashing conflicts from past or closed topics. Do not make abusive, hateful, harassing, or threatening statements. Do not make statements that are untrue, misleading or based on rumors. Discussions of a breeder’s practice are permitted but keep these discussions as you would “reviewing” any other type of business. No personal attacks on the actual individual, who is the breeder, will be permitted. If a thread starts getting heated, take it to a mod, NOT PUBLIC. Those who do not follow this can be warned, suspended or banned.


----------



## Artbuc1 (Sep 4, 2016)

Ok, but someone suggesting I do not love my dogs is more than I can handle respectfully.


----------



## Silo (Dec 25, 2017)

Our 10 year old golden actually had the dermal hemagiosarcoma, and the internal one. The dermal one can be surgically removed and may never reappear, and that's the end of that. Ironically, for us, we took our girl to get a bump removed, not realizing she had the other type going on inside. The biopsy for the lump came back as hemagiosarcoma, but it was already too late. I didn't know about some of the holistic ways of treating this, at the time. But now I know better.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Sadly for trollman it was a wasted effort, I was at work and missed out on the artful reply


----------

